# injen air intake for the Chevy Cruze



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i just got back from driving my cruze with the new injen air intake,it didnt make crazy howerspower gains but it is really a lot more responsive and sounds hella nice i did get 29mpg driving 80-90 the whole way home best thing so far for the 1.8l the intake is a two peice desgin so it can be run as a cai and short ram,short ram loses like 1/2 a hp,the car made 6 overall horsepower and my car dynoed 140 to the wheels and 140 ft lbs decent for the small car buy one super nice desgin and its shiny


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok im trying to understand the terms ppl use here . I have read ppl say "to the wheel" on this forum . From my understanding you have crank hp , and wheel hp . Crank being what the motor makes and wheel being what power is getting to the wheels . Also , where did u get the intake from and how much was it ?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i just got back from driving my cruze with the new injen air intake,it didnt make crazy howerspower gains but it is really a lot more responsive and sounds hella nice i did get 29mpg driving 80-90 the whole way home best thing so far for the 1.8l the intake is a two peice desgin so it can be run as a cai and short ram,short ram loses like 1/2 a hp,the car made 6 overall horsepower and my car dynoed 140 to the wheels and 140 ft lbs decent for the small car buy one super nice desgin and its shiny


Yeah, this post is begging for some multimedia enrichment!!!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

absoultely please post pictures and where you got it, i have a 1.8L and would love to have it. i say go CAI not short Ram. Short Ram in theory would take more screwing around in the engine bay and fenders.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe his _"...to the wheel..."_ comes from a *chassis dyno* test where the recorded horsepower is calculated at the *powered* (_front_ or _rear_) wheels. This obviously is somewhat _less _HP than that actually produced at the engines' crankshaft (or flywheel), because of the intervening losses due to the transmission and powered accessories.

...FWIW, "*gross*" flywheel HP isn't stated anymore. The new *SAE* standard is "*net*" HP, that which actually propels the car, _after_ including powertrain and accessory losses.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

so you have the 1.8L cruze and you dynoed at 140RWHP ? The car stock is about 140Hp at the crank or motor and on the dyno depending on day and what type of dyno ofcourse should'nt pull any higher then 115 RWHP give or take a little. The torque is 123 at the motor as well. Maybe i misunderstood you.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

> ...FWIW, "*gross*" flywheel HP isn't stated anymore. The new *SAE* standard is "*net*" HP, that which actually propels the car, _after_ including powertrain and accessory losses.


When did they start this ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

some_goat said:


> When did they start this ?


...with the 2006 model year cars, SAE J2723 Standard...from Wiki™:

"*Society of Automotive Engineers*

*• SAE gross power*

Prior to the 1972 model year, American automakers rated and advertised their engines in brake horsepower (bhp), frequently referred to as SAE gross horsepower, because it was measured in accord with the protocols defined in SAE standards J245 and J1995. As with other brake horsepower test protocols, SAE gross hp was measured using a stock test engine, generally running with few belt-driven accessories and sometimes fitted with long tube (test headers) in lieu of the OEM exhaust manifolds. The atmospheric correction standards for barometric pressure, humidity and temperature for testing were relatively idealistic.

*• SAE net power*

In the United States, the term _bhp_ fell into disuse in 1971-72, as automakers began to quote power in terms of SAE net horsepower in accord with SAE standard *J1349*. Like SAE gross and other brake horsepower protocols, SAE Net hp is measured at the engine's crankshaft, and so does not account for transmission losses. However, the SAE net power testing protocol calls for standard production-type belt-driven accessories, air cleaner, emission controls, exhaust system, and other power-consuming accessories. This produces ratings in closer alignment with the power produced by the engine as it is actually configured and sold.

*• SAE certified power*

In 2005, the SAE introduced "SAE Certified Power" with SAE J2723. This test is voluntary and is in itself not a separate engine test code but a certification of either *J1349* or *J1995* after which the manufacturer is allowed to advertise "Certified to SAE J1349" or "Certified to SAE J1995" depending on which test standard have been followed. To attain certification the test must follow the SAE standard in question, take place in a ISO9000/9002 certified facility and be witnessed by an SAE approved third party."


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> so you have the 1.8L cruze and you dynoed at 140RWHP ? The car stock is about 140Hp at the crank or motor and on the dyno depending on day and what type of dyno ofcourse should'nt pull any higher then 115 RWHP give or take a little. The torque is 123 at the motor as well. Maybe i misunderstood you.


 yea well ill post the dyno sheet once i get it,and all motors make diffrent numbers in a factory,motors only make the same power unless there build spec is all the same but then again they will all have a diffrent base line


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

There's no way the 1.8L made 140whp. The 1.8 stock makes about 120whp given the 15% powertrain loss of the 6 speed auto we have. The intake adds maybe 5whp (probably less) puts you around 125whp.

If your dyno read 140whp, it's reading way too high. Sorry JaK


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Apparently Injen is releasing the intake on the 1.4L tomorrow.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Apparently Injen is releasing the intake on the 1.4L tomorrow.


awesome thanks for the info


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

So still no pictures of the intake?


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Im going there tomorow for them to test fit it on my 1.4.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

take some pics or us


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> take some pics or us


"Take some pics for us."

OR

"Take some pics or else."?


----------



## emazingli (Mar 9, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i just got back from driving my cruze with the new injen air intake,it didnt make crazy howerspower gains but it is really a lot more responsive and sounds hella nice i did get 29mpg driving 80-90 the whole way home best thing so far for the 1.8l the intake is a two peice desgin so it can be run as a cai and short ram,short ram loses like 1/2 a hp,the car made 6 overall horsepower and my car dynoed 140 to the wheels and 140 ft lbs decent for the small car buy one super nice desgin and its shiny


That good for you mate. But i wonder what it looks like and sounds like now? Please post video.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> There's no way the 1.8L made 140whp. The 1.8 stock makes about 120whp given the 15% powertrain loss of the 6 speed auto we have. The intake adds maybe 5whp (probably less) puts you around 125whp.
> 
> If your dyno read 140whp, it's reading way too high. Sorry JaK


Maybe they corrected for Death Valley on a cool day?


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

1.8L Intake Picture


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Injen i want one now please send me one to saint louis missouri and i will test it in the midwest weather for you lol.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I just dropped off the car at Injen and will be picking it up on firday i think. They will do some dyno's on it to see if it gains any power and some other tests.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm guessing...

advertised: 12-15whp

actual: 7-8whp


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

What JDM said


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I'm guessing...
> 
> advertised: 12-15whp
> 
> actual: 7-8whp


Likely will include slightly improved throttle response, but on the noisy side. I am really enjoying the quiet ride these days. Coming from the Ecotec 2.0 Turbo, with Magnaflow, on my Pontiac Solstice, the quiet is pretty noticeable. Don't know that I am ready to give that up. Must be getting old


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Likely will include slightly improved throttle response, but on the noisy side. I am really enjoying the quiet ride these days. Coming from the Ecotec 2.0 Turbo, with Magnaflow, on my Pontiac Solstice, the quiet is pretty noticeable. Don't know that I am ready to give that up. Must be getting old


Well hopefully it's not constantly noisy, I prefer to hear it when I step on it but not at cruising speeds.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> I just dropped off the car at Injen and will be picking it up on firday i think. They will do some dyno's on it to see if it gains any power and some other tests.


Any word on your Cruze?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Any word on your Cruze?


It is not firday yet


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> It is not firday yet


Sorry dude, thought they might update you. I'm anxious lol.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Same here, i called adrian there but was only able to leave a message. Hopefully ill get a call from him tomorow morning so i can go pick it up in the afternoon. Ill let you guys know for sure when i pick it up what i think. It will be an hour drive to come back home so it will give me a good amount of seat time. I might do a video in car to show you guys if its any louder or not and how it sounds like just in general.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Same here, i called adrian there but was only able to leave a message. Hopefully ill get a call from him tomorow morning so i can go pick it up in the afternoon. Ill let you guys know for sure when i pick it up what i think. It will be an hour drive to come back home so it will give me a good amount of seat time. I might do a video in car to show you guys if its any louder or not and how it sounds like just in general.


sounds good man. i am excited to hear how it does. its tough waiting on stuff like that lol...i am still waiting on my new front springs and its driving me nuts..lol..hopefully its like all there other intakes and it will be awesome.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ill make a 1.8 vid soon ive been sick so lemme charge my camera and ill make one today


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet man i appreiate it i have the same color cruze as you so i get to seee what mine will look like. when do these start shipping and do they know how much they will be?


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok just got back from Injen, the car is hardly louder under normal driving or WOT. If i had to use percentages to give a better idea i would say the car is about 10-15% louder tops. The best part is when you let off the gas it will make a whoosh sound like a BOV and very noticable. Also when go WOT and shifts into the next gear it will make the same sound as it changes gears. I have to admit just that sound was well worth it. I didnt feel any power gains, ofcourse 5-15 rwhp is not going to be a big difference to feel. He told me my numbers stock and after but im gonna wait to get the dyno sheet from him and post it up for you guys later, since its better to see it on the graph instead of just saying it. He also said the a/f is also just were it needs to be as well. Once i get the dyno graph i will post it up. Also forgot to mention the quality and fit of the product is excellent, ill also take pics soon and post those as well, Adrian there was real nice and cool and fast to get me my car back.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Ok just got back from Injen, the car is hardly louder under normal driving or WOT. If i had to use percentages to give a better idea i would say the car is about 10-15% louder tops. The best part is when you let off the gas it will make a whoosh sound like a BOV and very noticable. Also when go WOT and shifts into the next gear it will make the same sound as it changes gears. I have to admit just that sound was well worth it. I didnt feel any power gains, ofcourse 5-15 rwhp is not going to be a big difference to feel. He told me my numbers stock and after but im gonna wait to get the dyno sheet from him and post it up for you guys later, since its better to see it on the graph instead of just saying it. He also said the a/f is also just were it needs to be as well. Once i get the dyno graph i will post it up. Also forgot to mention the quality and fit of the product is excellent, ill also take pics soon and post those as well, Adrian there was real nice and cool and fast to get me my car back.


Sweet deal. Can't wait for the pics and the graph. Too bad there isn't much difference in throttle response.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I cant download the file since its a PDF on photobucket or atleast i dont know how to. The gains were 8.49 WHP and 7.49 WTQ. I dynoed at 112.91 stock and 121.40 after and torque was 129.79 stock and 136.38 after. These numbers are very realistic because the highest i actually gained was 12 whp as a first run since the motor was cold they did not use that and went with a realistic number of 8.49 whp. So i do appreciate them doing that and being more realistic with the numbers and not using a number thats high to impress. 

I did not notice a quicker throttle response but i only drove it for a minute or two because my friend needed to drive the cruze and i was in my camaro driving it back to my wifes work place. Looking at the graph it gained everywhere in power, but again just to be honest i didnt notice any power changes at all and that was to be expected. Again i have to say im very impressed with the sound it makes and its a good first step either way. Its not too loud but just right. Ill have to drive it later tonight when the wife gets home to get an idea of the throttle response and probably put a few more miles on the motor to get an idea if the computer needs to adjust to it or not. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Could you link the download for the pdf to review?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> I cant download the file since its a PDF on photobucket or atleast i dont know how to. The gains were 8.49 WHP and 7.49 WTQ. I dynoed at 112.91 stock and 121.40 after and torque was 129.79 stock and 136.38 after. These numbers are very realistic because the highest i actually gained was 12 whp as a first run since the motor was cold they did not use that and went with a realistic number of 8.49 whp. So i do appreciate them doing that and being more realistic with the numbers and not using a number thats high to impress.
> 
> I did not notice a quicker throttle response but i only drove it for a minute or two because my friend needed to drive the cruze and i was in my camaro driving it back to my wifes work place. Looking at the graph it gained everywhere in power, but again just to be honest i didnt notice any power changes at all and that was to be expected. Again i have to say im very impressed with the sound it makes and its a good first step either way. Its not too loud but just right. Ill have to drive it later tonight when the wife gets home to get an idea of the throttle response and probably put a few more miles on the motor to get an idea if the computer needs to adjust to it or not. Ill keep you guys posted.


While you're looking at the PDF of the dynograph you can hit print screen on your keyboard. Then you can open up a word document or something and paste (ctrl + v). Then you should be able to right click the image and choose Save As.

On another note, it the whoosh sound loud during regular driving? I'm wondering if it'd get annoying? I realize that it is personal preference and subject to intpretation but I'm just curious of your opinion.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks VictoryRed08, ill do that from work tomorow my pc is hella slow. Its not at all annoying and not loud. You do notice it and it doesnt do it on the upshift all the time just some of the times, specifically when your WOT, but even then it doesnt do it all the time either. When you let off the throttle normal or fast driving it will do it but not loud at all. Ill have to use my camera to record the sound but im not sure it will pick up on it since its a crappy digital camera. Once i get a chance ill video the car inside the cabin and see if its loud enough for the camera mic to pick it up. My wife told me NOT to do anything to the car since its mostly hers but on her way home ill find out soon enough if she can notice it, probably wont because she is a granny driver to say the least.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

VictoryRed08 if you want i can forward you the email my computer is just too slow and im not sure how to do it. Message me with your email and ill just forward you the email from adrian at Injen.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Thanks VictoryRed08, ill do that from work tomorow my pc is hella slow. Its not at all annoying and not loud. You do notice it and it doesnt do it on the upshift all the time just some of the times, specifically when your WOT, but even then it doesnt do it all the time either. When you let off the throttle normal or fast driving it will do it but not loud at all. Ill have to use my camera to record the sound but im not sure it will pick up on it since its a crappy digital camera. Once i get a chance ill video the car inside the cabin and see if its loud enough for the camera mic to pick it up. My wife told me NOT to do anything to the car since its mostly hers but on her way home ill find out soon enough if she can notice it, probably wont because she is a granny driver to say the least.


The digital camera should pick up the sound no problem. LOL too funny about your wife, when my wife and I shared her cobalt (to save money) I managed to convince her to install an intake and she loves it to pieces (even if she doesn't admit it all the time lol). I'll PM you my email and we'll get the dynograph up.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok sent


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah butt dynos usually won't pick up a single bolt on. Gains were as I suspected. I'm kinda taken that your largest gain was on the first run. Usually the first is the smallest in my experience. Good to hear that gains were across the entire powerband and not just sectional.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, did Injen mention when it'd be available?

And while im at it, this pic was on their Facebook Page:


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Yup that pic is my car, lol. He did say when but i forgot. I just came back from driving it around town and i didnt notice this before maybe because i drove it for a minute or two but even during light throttle it will make a hissing noise like its pulling air in and ofcourse as mentioned before if you let off the gas it will make that BOV type sound and that is very noticable. Wife hates it lol, after driving it with no music on you can easily hear it. If the music is slightly up even at 10 on the volume you cant hear it and if you do hardly. Thanks James for the help


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i never got a dyno sheet but since the 1.8 makes about the same power that shows you all i was right and my 1.8 makes about 140 thats what he told me


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i never got a dyno sheet but since the 1.8 makes about the same power that shows you all i was right and my 1.8 makes about 140 thats what he told me


i'm sorry but there is no way your 1.8 is making 140 to the wheels. gm claims its at 138 to the crank and an intake alone isn't going to give you that kind of increase. sorry man i just have a hard time believing its pulling 140 to the wheels.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah sorry Jakkaroo there is no way an intake alone increased your whp to 140. With an estimated 15% loss in power from the drive train you would need to make 165.5hp at the crank. GM says 140 stock. You wont gain 25 hp from an intake alone.

edit: but back on topic that dyno looks very good. I wonder if K&N will answer with one of their typhoon series intakes.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a vid from my crappy phone. You cant hear the hissing noise before the BOV type of noise but believe me its there and loud. Its really a loud hissing noise. As soon as the BOV type sound goes off you can see people turning around to see whats coming, lol. No one would believe you if you were to tell them its your intake making that noise not a BOV. Either way it sounds ok, some people will like it and some wont. In the end the intake is louder then i thought.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds good man! Now get nice exhaust on that thing and she should sound pretty good.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> YouTube - Cruze injen intake 1.4 turbo
> 
> This is a vid from my crappy phone. You cant hear the hissing noise before the BOV type of noise but believe me its there and loud. Its really a loud hissing noise. As soon as the BOV type sound goes off you can see people turning around to see whats coming, lol. No one would believe you if you were to tell them its your intake making that noise not a BOV. Either way it sounds ok, some people will like it and some wont. In the end the intake is louder then i thought.


I listened to it on my iPod first and I thought something was breaking when i heard the whoosh after each shift. But now that I'm on my desktop it sounds much better lol. Gave me heart failure for a second there.

One thing I noticed when I modified the stock airbox (by lifting the airbox out of the resonator hole) is that you could here the "BOV sound" more in manual mode. I'm not positive, I only had it like that quickly. Any difference for you?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds good man can't imagine how good it sounds in person. lol. if you hear anything from injen on a release date it would be awesome if you hook us up. thanks for the video


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, let us know if you notice any difference in MPG.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ill email adrian and see what he says on the release date. Thanks guys for the comments and help


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

As we speak i havent notice any changes to the mpg's but ill reset it and see what happens. The bov type sound mostly happens now when i let off the gas which is what i was doin in the vid. As the miles rack up it gets louder and the hissing noise now that i accelerate slowly or not is louder now and it wasnt there when i first drove it lol. I did another vid and ill post that later too.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> As we speak i havent notice any changes to the mpg's but ill reset it and see what happens. The bov type sound mostly happens now when i let off the gas which is what i was doin in the vid. As the miles rack up it gets louder and the hissing noise now that i accelerate slowly or not is louder now and it wasnt there when i first drove it lol. I did another vid and ill post that later too.


Interesting, looking forward to the next vid.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

This is another vid, as far as gas mileage just got a chance to put a few miles today and noticed there is a big improvement in that area. I need to put more miles to comfirm but so far so good. Again this sound is only when i let off the throttle. I still havent heard back from adrian at injen.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> This is another vid, as far as gas mileage just got a chance to put a few miles today and noticed there is a big improvement in that area. I need to put more miles to comfirm but so far so good. Again this sound is only when i let off the throttle. I still havent heard back from adrian at injen.


Wow that sounds pretty wicked. Sounds a little deeper than mine. Now that things are adjusting, can you notice any difference in throttle response?

Also, the yellow light on the gauge, is your traction control off, or it that the CEL?


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

ya that was the traction control. Actually i would've thought the throttle response would be a difference especially how restricted the intake was but i feel no difference there at all. The sound is alot deeper and louder then that on the video i just need to record it with a better camera other then my cell phone. Maybe with the digital camera you can even hear the hissing noise as well. Ill try to record it some time soon. My wife really hates it but with the better gas mileage i hope it will grow on her, lol.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> ya that was the traction control. Actually i would've thought the throttle response would be a difference especially how restricted the intake was but i feel no difference there at all. The sound is alot deeper and louder then that on the video i just need to record it with a better camera other then my cell phone. Maybe with the digital camera you can even hear the hissing noise as well. Ill try to record it some time soon. My wife really hates it but with the better gas mileage i hope it will grow on her, lol.


Well I'm sure it'll grow on her, just remember, it's saving you money and it pays for itself.

I wonder if running the intake in a short ram setup will help with the throttle response.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

The one thing he did suggest and you can convert it into a short ram air if you want to. He said when it rains hard that i should convert it to a short ram air.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> The one thing he did suggest and you can convert it into a short ram air if you want to. He said when it rains hard that i should convert it to a short ram air.


Well that answers my question about whether there is room to convert it to short ram. From everything I've read online the general concensus is that a short ram intake will produce less horsepower but give you a more power off the line. I've also read that the short ram is louder than the complete cold air intake. But you probably shouldnt run the short ram with some sort of heat shield.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TGreyCruze said:


> The one thing he did suggest and you can convert it into a short ram air if you want to. He said when it *rains hard* that i should *convert it to a short ram air*.


...sorta hard to do when you're driving back from work and the rain starts coming down hard.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ill probably just leave it on wether it rains or not. I dont think im gonna be in the mood to remove the passenger wheel and fender to remove the bottom piece of the intake and convert it to a short ram air. Ive never had any issues with intake systems and rain even though i know some have.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Ill probably just leave it on wether it rains or not. I dont think im gonna be in the mood to remove the passenger wheel and fender to remove the bottom piece of the intake and convert it to a short ram air. Ive never had any issues with intake systems and rain even though i know some have.


Good call. I can rember a few scenarios in the last couple years where I've had to drive thru puddles that could swallow an aveo (stupid snow melting), no CAI for me. I'm crossing my fingers K&N or ZZP makes their intake short ram with a heat shield.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Good call. I can rember a few scenarios in the last couple years where I've had to drive thru puddles that could swallow an aveo (stupid snow melting), no CAI for me. I'm crossing my fingers K&N or ZZP makes their intake short ram with a heat shield.


I imagine they would. My K&N Typhoon SRI's heatshield has a port that connects directly with the stock cold air plumbing.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I imagine they would. My K&N Typhoon SRI's heatshield has a port that connects directly with the stock cold air plumbing.


The k&n typhoon on wifes car has the heat shield as well. I guess it's just a matter of whether or not they decide to make a short ram or the complete cold air intake. I don't think I've ever seen the cold air intake come with a heat shield just in case you want to convert to short ram.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We will be carring this product as soon as it is released and avaliable.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> We will be carring this product as soon as it is released and avaliable.


Which will be? (tapping finger)


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Which will be? (tapping finger)


I lawled a little. Been thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

TGreyCruze, will you check your PM and let me know either way. Thanks!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Where are you guys finding the Injen intakes at? I did a google search and nothing came up, at least nothing that included both Injen and Cruze 1.4L


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Where are you guys finding the Injen intakes at? I did a google search and nothing came up, at least nothing that included both Injen and Cruze 1.4L


They aren't released as of yet. Injen has just had them in to run tests and fit the intake etc.

Still no concrete word on when they'll be released.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

if they come out with this pretty soon it looks like they will sale alot of them.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> if they come out with this pretty soon it looks like they will sale alot of them.


I'm sitting here counting my money, just waiting for an intake manufacturer to take it. Just waiting for short ram with a heat shield, come on folks.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> They aren't released as of yet. Injen has just had them in to run tests and fit the intake etc.
> 
> Still no concrete word on when they'll be released.



Glad to know I wasn't having a massive brain fart. Now the waiting game begins


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

for being super late im slammed it has a doug thorley axleback on it sounds really nice nice to rice will have pics up later today of the intake and exhaust


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds AMAZING lol cant wait for Injen to release the intake


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

it also has a doug thorley exhaust if i could figure out hw to load pics ill show what it looks like and ill get a sound clip of it sounds reallly nice and its a bit faster


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Am i the only one who's a little iffy about the air/fuel raitos on the dyno chart? Looks to me like they needed to spend a little more R&D time to get the MAF to read right...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We will be the first to get our hands on this intake, we are closely following Injen and once we know more, we will offer an intro sale on these.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

TurboTechRacing said:


> We will be the first to get our hands on this intake, we are closely following Injen and once we know more, we will offer an intro sale on these.


Hey, when you guys start selling these. Can I come by the shop and pick it up?


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I finally got a little break in the weather before it rains again and shipped off my Injen Intake and went back to stock with the K&N and silencers removed. I thought all the the BOV type sound would go away completely but it only got about 30% less. I guess its a bit more tame now and sounds good enough were my wife might not complain about it, lol.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Send me a pm when they come available Turbo tech I will waiting


----------

